# I Cannot Get The ...



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a 2011 Outback 301BQ, I cannot get the hubcaps off so I can add a few squirts of grease. Do I have to take the wheels off to do this? Surely not; can anybody help me figure out what I am doing wrong?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Junebug said:


> I have a 2011 Outback 301BQ, I cannot get the hubcaps off so I can add a few squirts of grease. Do I have to take the wheels off to do this? Surely not; can anybody help me figure out what I am doing wrong?


They should just be center caps on the cap itself. The whole cap does not come off. There should be a slot for a flathead screwdriver and they just pop off.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

I think mine are different; I don't see any center caps on the cap itself. I realize that this is a big request, but do you have any pictures?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

My 2011 268RL has a small center cap that just pops out to access the grease fittings, Look Closely


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If I remember correctly and you have have the white wheels, they had this type of hub cover (although in white) with the only way to access the grease zerk was to pull the wheel and remove the hub cover. That is the reason that I replaced the hub covers on my 2004 28BHS with these that just pop on and off. The newer aluminum wheels have the center cap on the hub covers that are removable.


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

I figured it out! Thanks for the help everybody!!!


----------

